# shooting range spring valley



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

Is the shooting range still open out in spring valley? I have not been there over 10 years not sure if they are open year round? 

Also how is the range set up do you have to range find out how many yards you want to shoot? Any info would be great.


Thanks Mark


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Last time I was there, (Spring 07) the range was there. marked yardage field targets from 15-30 yds. also a walking target course with unknown ranges.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Are you referring to the bow range or the rifle range? Both are still there and are open year round less designated holidays. It is a lot nicer than it was 10 years ago. The bow range is as BIGUN describes and the rifle range has 25-50-100yd ranges with covered benches to shoot from. $5 daily permit required.


----------

